# Arnica for egg collection pain



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi there

I had egg collection on Monday and am still in a lot of pain. I spoke to my clinic, and they didn't seem to worried.

I am planning to take a dose of 6c of arnica to help with the internal bruising

I had my embryo transfer today and I was wondering if it is wise to take this homeopathic supplement.

If not - any other suggestions for the pain? I am miserable! 

Thank you x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Pain should ease soon hopefully, it's unusual for it to last longer than a week after EC. Most clinics advise plain paracetamol for pain after EC which is safe to take. Homeopathic remedies are generally considered safe to take but I don't know for sure if they have been tried before in this situation. You'd be best advised to check with a qualified homeopath if you have any concerns around use.

Maz x


----------

